# Constructive ideas...



## The Fever (Dec 1, 2012)

So let me start this off by saying thank the good lord that we are blessed with a place, and the money to support the great sport that we call duck hunting. 

I have been chewing on a few things as of late that have frustrated me. These topics are mainly centered around the WMA's near me used for duck hunting. This is an attempt ( even if it goes no where) for me to voice my opinion on the matters at hand and perhaps discuss ways to fix the problems. Please refrain from posting troll comments ( for those of you that are not up to date on hip comments that means don't take away from this thread with posts that provide a negative reaction and get us no where) I am aware that people will do this anyways and I ask that the people interested in contributing just disregard them, and that the moderators please help keep this clean.

As we all know there are a great many issues that plague duck hunting in Coastal Georgia. Limited space, and high numbers of duck warriors to utilize this space to state just a few. There is however a place in Darien that has wonderful potential but has not been well managed. The DNR for the most part has done a poor job of managing this land to its full potential. What makes things worse is that in seasons past there have not been enough staffing to run it properly, yet it has been managed better in those previous years than it has this year with full staffing. This shows just an utter neglect on the DNR's part to ensure the area is ready for birds if there was a migration. We all know as duck hunters if there isn't enough cold weather to push down birds there wont be a migration, however the fields could be mowed, and dikes could be held in better shape to promote a quality hunting experience in hopes that cold weather will push birds down. 

I am horribly disappointed in the efforts I have seen with DNR. That being said it leads me into my next point. There is a gentleman that goes to school with me that now works at the DNR. He is working very hard to ensure that we have the opportunity to hunt ducks in Darien. There is hardly a day that goes by I am not in contact with him that we are not talking about new ideas to make it better and what needs to happen to improve the WMA. For example, tonight we spent an hour on the phone discussing some of the very issues we have seen in only the first week of this season. He is working very hard to ensure that there is ample opportunity for young duck hunters and old alike to enjoy this sport both this year, and many years in the future. I say this to point out that there are people out there doing what they can to improve the area but sometimes politics can prevent the fluidity of that. We should try and show our support and give credit where it is due to these people. This helps both of us. 

I have tried on several occasions to contact the DNR to get answers to my questions with no response. What I want to know is what are some of the issues that they can address that would make the hunt better for all duck hunters? What are your opinions on fixing these issues? Will any of you help in emailing the people in charge regularly to show there is a group of duck hunters who would like to help improve the area and are not happy with the current state? I have seen many cases where constant bombardment of reasonably and logically written emails and letters have help force the hand of the private and government sectors. 

I appreciate your time reading this and thank you if you decide to contribute. I was raised that if a problem is worth your time to spend it complaining, then take some of your time and try and fix it. This is just one of my attempts to do just that.

Sincerely, 
The Fever


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

Fever I am with you and understand were you are coming for. This state has Ducks and good duck habit. If only the state would help out then there could be good chances at some good duck hunting. Unfortunately it comes down to money. Money I don't fill like the state wants to spend on the duck habit. We have only DU  and in some places company's like Ga power to thank for the habit that we do have. Although these places are run by the DNR after they are done. Not much is done to IMPROVE that impoundment. For ex. the impoundment close to me is not planted. It is left to grow wild and then flooded each year. Its better than nothing but could be made better. 

I am a small town guy with no pull but you asking for help and I can do that. If you want to PM the email address I will send one


----------



## waddler (Dec 2, 2012)

Review this thread .

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715461

One comment on the fields not planted. Depending on what the vegetation is on the field, many times flooded fallow fields will have more duck food than planted fields. They are called "moist soil units", and are utilized extensively by hunting groups. I manage three in Arkansas, and now restrict management efforts to timing of the "after hunting season" draining. Pulling the water off early seems to favor Smartweed, and then allowing a puddle effect during summer rains will discourage such plants as Cocklebur and sometimes Sesbania (seems like).

Also, hunting regs allows duck hunting of mowed natural vegetation . Planting anything in the field will preclude this activity. Mowed strips and patches can be very helpful in enticing ducks to begin using an area.

Talk to your friend about the water management policies on these fallow fields.


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 2, 2012)

Check with the area manager. If you really want it done you might be allowed to do the work yourself. I know the GW and area managers have more to do than time.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

waddler said:


> Review this thread .
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715461
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that whats there is not good for ducks. there are many birds that use it each year. I have not been able to get close to ID what plants that grow there. Its not a moist soil unit. It a man made impoundment that drains completely and could easily be planted in something.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

Moist soil is done in impoundments they have to pull water off slowly to allow for the proper growth. The bigger problem than food I believe is managing the people. People that have bad scouting practices scare up resting birds and push them out. People that hunt all day dont allow birds to rest cut off hunting at noon. Manage number of people that can be in areas, would be hard to do for public waters. If you could ever go into areas where hunting is not permitted or to where they only hunt a few times a year you will see there are more than plenty of birds in the state. They are not stupid if you bother them and dont let them rest they will find somewhere they can even if there is less food. Limit shell numbers, cuts down on un-ehtical shots that leave cripples and cuts down of skybusting and will help let birds work.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

Probably the number one thing that would help out duck hunting is to get rid of sites like these, facebook etc. Get rid of free handouts, and cut down on the "cool" factor of duck hunting.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Moist soil is done in impoundments they have to pull water off slowly to allow for the proper growth. The bigger problem than food I believe is managing the people. People that have bad scouting practices scare up resting birds and push them out. People that hunt all day dont allow birds to rest cut off hunting at noon. Manage number of people that can be in areas, would be hard to do for public waters. If you could ever go into areas where hunting is not permitted or to where they only hunt a few times a year you will see there are more than plenty of birds in the state. They are not stupid if you bother them and dont let them rest they will find somewhere they can even if there is less food. Limit shell numbers, cuts down on un-ehtical shots that leave cripples and cuts down of skybusting and will help let birds work.



Cutting hunting off at noon is only make it worse when it come to people jumping resting ducks


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

And getting rid of social media is not going to happen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Probably the number one thing that would help out duck hunting is to get rid of sites like these, facebook etc. Get rid of free handouts, and cut down on the "cool" factor of duck hunting.




Then you start to infringe on the Fiirst Amendment, and that won`t happen. I don`t like the folks name off public spots, either, but all you can do is try to educate folks. The less talk the better. I`m a duckhunter too, but I talk about it very little. As for the "cool factor", who cares?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 2, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Fever I am with you and understand were you are coming for. This state has Ducks and good duck habit. If only the state would help out then there could be good chances at some good duck hunting. Unfortunately it comes down to money. Money I don't fill like the state wants to spend on the duck habit. We have only DU  and in some places company's like Ga power to thank for the habit that we do have. Although these places are run by the DNR after they are done. Not much is done to IMPROVE that impoundment. For ex. the impoundment close to me is not planted. It is left to grow wild and then flooded each year. Its better than nothing but could be made better.
> 
> I am a small town guy with no pull but you asking for help and I can do that. If you want to PM the email address I will send one



Sounds great! I'm going to compile all the thoughts and suggestion and come up with a document that would be easily copied and paste. I think I send it weekly until I get a response.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, I know social media will never go away just saying, that is one of the biggest issues. There are so many kids that hunt because its the cool thing to do they see it on facebook and other places and say lets try. They then go get their parents credit card buy all the gear and just go and dont care about if they are successful or not. I know of a few groups of kids that hunt 20 or so times a year and will show up late set up on other people and still kill only 1 or 2 birds every couple of hunts. Maybe I have the wrong mindset, but if I am going to do something I want to do it to the best of my abilities and try to improve each time I go. No, I dont want it all to myself as some ppl have said in other threads. I mean if someone beats me to a hole that I have scouted great, I hope they scouted it to and kill the birds.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Cutting hunting off at noon is only make it worse when it come to people jumping resting ducks



How do you figure? Why do most wma's, draw hunts make you come out by noon?


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't think social media has as much to do with it as some of the idiotic tv shows that are on these days. I will say that some of the information from websites like this has led to the demise of the waterfowling. As for the DNR getting involved, like others have said, its a matter of money. They are spread thin as it is. So I wouldn't get my hopes up for anything there.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> How do you figure? Why do most wma's, draw hunts make you come out by noon?




A draw hunt is one thing. They are mostly on small tracts of land. Cutting off hunting at noon so brids can come back into those areas and rest is smart thats why those rule are in place. We are talking about rules that would help. Im talking about public waters like lakes and rivers. Unless the DNR allows absolutely no riding around and that's not going to happen.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

It all goes back onto the hunters not the state. How did ducks survive before people were here. There are plenty of ducks around. The problem like I have stated multiple times is ducks like quiet safe places. With the numerouse private properties and sanctuaries it is up to us as hunters of public waters to use good judgement when out on the water. Leave the birds alone buy a good pair of binoculars glass the water infront of you before you ride through, get out of the boat and creep into sloughs and coves, dont just ride in and run them up. The state can go and plant the best impoundments around but if the hunters dont act right the birds will leave.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 2, 2012)

Well said Carolina, but most don't act like they have common sense.. It really is up to the hunters, not the DNR.. With that said Fever you know where I stand, let me know how I can help.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> It all goes back onto the hunters not the state. How did ducks survive before people were here. There are plenty of ducks around. The problem like I have stated multiple times is ducks like quiet safe places. With the numerouse private properties and sanctuaries it is up to us as hunters of public waters to use good judgement when out on the water. Leave the birds alone buy a good pair of binoculars glass the water infront of you before you ride through, get out of the boat and creep into sloughs and coves, dont just ride in and run them up. The state can go and plant the best impoundments around but if the hunters dont act right the birds will leave.



That's the problem. If hunters could do that we wouldn't  be talking about this. People need rules to flow. Even then some hunters wont but that's another issue with Ga. Not enough law enforcement.  Go to Ak. or La public land and try not to get stopped. Not going to happen


----------



## waddler (Dec 2, 2012)

You might be interested in how Arkansas handles public land.

http://www.agfc.com/hunting/Pages/HuntingWMAGeneralRegs.aspx#13


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> Well said Carolina, but most don't act like they have common sense.. It really is up to the hunters, not the DNR.. With that said Fever you know where I stand, let me know how I can help.



How is it up to the hunter and not the DNR. I cant do anything about someone sky busting, shooting ten mins before shooting time or anything like that. The only thing I can control is what I do.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2012)

Cut it off at noon and limit a hunter to fifteen to twenty shells and everybody will figure out how good it feels to finish birds and not have to shoot 6 boxes of shells for 6 ducks.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 2, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> That's the problem. If hunters could do that we wouldn't  be talking about this. People need rules to flow. Even then some hunters wont but that's another issue with Ga. Not enough law enforcement.  Go to Ak. or La public land and try not to get stopped. Not going to happen



That takes money which the state does not see as a priority.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 2, 2012)

I believe the key is getting more private landowners involved . There are to many people that just want to bait a hole or plant corn or rice. More moist soil management is going to be the key to having better duck hunting hunting in GA We have more wetland habitat that every state in the country other than FL and LA if we could just properly manage a small portion of that things would be a lot better.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

As far as DNR goes they could cut back on writting warnings and start giving out actual tickets. I know alot of times warnings are given to help premote better ethics while trying to not deter people from enjoying the outdoors. I have heard many people brag about how they pulled one over on an officer and only recieved a warning and then go back out and continue doing the same thing.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 2, 2012)

The DNR is not out there sky busting or breaking the law... It's called self regulation, which a lot of hunters don't have  I would like to see more rangers out and about, but the money isn't there for the most part.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

CootCartel said:


> The DNR is not out there sky busting or breaking the law... It's called self regulation, which a lot of hunters don't have  I would like to see more rangers out and about, but the money isn't there for the most part.



Your right, the DNR isn't out there doing it but they are also not out there preventing it from happening. I know it takes money. I would be nice to see the officers they do have working an little more often.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Yes, I know social media will never go away just saying, that is one of the biggest issues. There are so many kids that hunt because its the cool thing to do they see it on facebook and other places and say lets try. They then go get their parents credit card buy all the gear and just go and dont care about if they are successful or not. I know of a few groups of kids that hunt 20 or so times a year and will show up late set up on other people and still kill only 1 or 2 birds every couple of hunts. Maybe I have the wrong mindset, but if I am going to do something I want to do it to the best of my abilities and try to improve each time I go. No, I dont want it all to myself as some ppl have said in other threads. I mean if someone beats me to a hole that I have scouted great, I hope they scouted it to and kill the birds.


So you are saying that rather ENcourage these kids we should be DIScouraging them from hunting? You do realize that these kids you speak of turn into adults that buy hunting licenses which is where a majority of the money comes?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 2, 2012)

hoytslanger87 said:


> I believe the key is getting more private landowners involved . There are to many people that just want to bait a hole or plant corn or rice. More moist soil management is going to be the key to having better duck hunting hunting in GA We have more wetland habitat that every state in the country other than FL and LA if we could just properly manage a small portion of that things would be a lot better.


Private landowners are not going to get involved for free. Again money.


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

illinoishunter77 said:


> So you are saying that rather ENcourage these kids we should be DIScouraging them from hunting? You do realize that these kids you speak of turn into adults that buy hunting licenses which is where a majority of the money comes?



Never said anything about discouraging them from hunting. I am very young myself, I started out with no clue how to hunt ducks. But I went out and read articles online, read books, studied the sport and learned from my mistakes not continued to do them. I have talked with many of these kids given them advice they dont care about it they just do their thing. They would rather go out all night party show up to the ramp late set up on someone, skybust, shoot anything that flys etc. They are not there for the sport of hunting they are there so they can say they were and talk about it.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Never said anything about discouraging them from hunting. I am very young myself, I started out with no clue how to hunt ducks. But I went out and read articles online, read books, studied the sport and learned from my mistakes not continued to do them. I have talked with many of these kids given them advice they dont care about it they just do their thing. They would rather go out all night party show up to the ramp late set up on someone, skybust, shoot anything that flys etc. They are not there for the sport of hunting they are there so they can say they were and talk about it.


We are getting off topic but you would agree that they have just as much right to be there as you do right?


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, and that is the problem with public water nothing we can do about it. That is why I say you take the idea that duck hunting is cool and get rid of it so will these problems. Its a fad, but you would think that some of these kids would get tiered of wasting money with no reward, but I guess in most cases its probably their parents money.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> Yes, and that is the problem with public water nothing we can do about it. That is why I say you take the idea that duck hunting is cool and get rid of it so will these problems. Its a fad, but you would think that some of these kids would get tiered of wasting money with no reward, but I guess in most cases its probably their parents money.





Have you really set down and tried to talk to these kids? Since kids today don`t like to listen to older folks, and you are younger, you might just get through to some of them, if you tried.


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 2, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> As far as DNR goes they could cut back on writting warnings and start giving out actual tickets. I know alot of times warnings are given to help premote better ethics while trying to not deter people from enjoying the outdoors. I have heard many people brag about how they pulled one over on an officer and only recieved a warning and then go back out and continue doing the same thing.



Evidently you haven't been stopped by `The Princess of Chatham County `...
No warnings from her


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 2, 2012)

Natural vegetation areas are indeed great food sources for waterfowl, however, if some of the drainable impoundments can be planted, they should be planted.  If the DNR charged a mere $10.00 charge to the people who arrived to hunt during lottery hunts, they'd have enough funds to plant.  Think about this:  It takes about 20 lbs of jap millet to plant an acre, I believe.  Forgive me if I am incorrect.  Anyway, jap millet goes for around $35.00 per 50 lb bag, give or take a few.  So if each hunter that was drawn was charged $10.00 when they showed up for the hunt, just six hunters would generate enough money to plant AND fertilize 2.5 acres of impoundment.  Now another cost is disking/planting.  Well, the DNR manages groups of volunteers from TU for labor/volunteer workdays on trout  streams, so why can't they manage workdays from the local  DU and Delta chapters?   Five guys with tractors could do a hella lotta disking in a single day.  It could all be done on a volunteer basis.  If libality issues present, get some probono lawers to draft liability waivers.  I happen to know SEVERAL lawers who also hunt waterfowl, and would love to endevor in something like that.  That could be an easy fix.  Just get the state to manage those collected funds from hunts.  I don't know any duck hunters that would refuse to pay  ten or fifteen bucks to have a great duck hunt.  
Also, placing more duck boxes for our resident woodies could take place.  All it takes is someone getting local high school woodworking classes to build and donate duck boxes, and they could be emplaced by volunteer groups.  That looks good on the local school for getting involved in conservation efforts, and it looks good on the local conservation chapters and the DNR as well.  All of this could be done at little to no cost.
And as has been stated above, reducking....oh excuse me....reducing lottery draws and cordoning off resting areas could serve great benefits as well.  A little effort goes a long, long way.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 2, 2012)

*"Constructive ideas... "*

here's one. They are doing what they can. Georgia ain't got no ducks. Know that, understand that and get over that. Compared to other places in the flyway we got zip.
Let them young punk's who won't listen go west and out of state and pull their juvenile junk. They will get educated or embarassed real quick. You wanta see some ducks and learn about some real duck hunting, gotta get out of Georgia. I got no money and Georgia has no ducks's and a lack of places to hunt no duck's. I have been fortunate enough to play the game for many years past and it was all west of Georgia and it was all good. I would love to have a mudhole in Ga., somewhere with two woodies in it right now, I would be content. But Ga., and their WMA's are more Deer oriented and they and I and you know it. There ain't no duck's and people don't come here and pay good money to hunt duck's, cause they ain't here!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

little rascal said:


> here's one. They are doing what they can. Georgia ain't got no ducks. Know that, understand that and get over that. Compared to other places in the flyway we got zip.
> Let them young punk's who won't listen go west and out of state and pull their juvenile junk. They will get educated or embarassed real quick. You wanta see some ducks and learn about some real duck hunting, gotta get out of Georgia. I got no money and Georgia has no ducks's and a lack of places to hunt no duck's. I have been fortunate enough to play the game for many years past and it was all west of Georgia and it was all good. I would love to have a mudhole in Ga., somewhere with two woodies in it right now, I would be content. But Ga., and their WMA's are more Deer oriented and they and I and you know it. There ain't no duck's and people don't come here and pay good money to hunt duck's, cause they ain't here!



I don't think there was a single person that said this state is the best duck hunting state in the country. Only that it could be made better with some help for the state and some volunteer work.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 2, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> I don't think social media has as much to do with it as some of the idiotic tv shows that are on these days. I will say that some of the information from websites like this has led to the demise of the waterfowling. As for the DNR getting involved, like others have said, its a matter of money. They are spread thin as it is. So I wouldn't get my hopes up for anything there.



That is not a viable excuse. They have the staffing and the hours, this was neglect. It wasn't a big enough concern in the priorities and that's where these emails will hopefully change that.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you really set down and tried to talk to these kids? Since kids today don`t like to listen to older folks, and you are younger, you might just get through to some of them, if you tried.



I had no one to teach me. Perhaps some of these kids aren't as bad as you seem but are just doing the best they can. Invite them to hunt with you instead of having them set up 60 yards away. Then you have direct influence.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 2, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Natural vegetation areas are indeed great food sources for waterfowl, however, if some of the drainable impoundments can be planted, they should be planted.  If the DNR charged a mere $10.00 charge to the people who arrived to hunt during lottery hunts, they'd have enough funds to plant.  Think about this:  It takes about 20 lbs of kap millet to plant an acre, I believe.  Forgive me if I am incorrect.  Anyway, jap millet goes for around $35.00 per 50 lb bag, give or take a few.  So if each hunter that was drawn was charged $10.00 when they showed up for the hunt, that would generate enough money to plant AND fertilize 2.5 acres of impoundment.  Now another cost is disking/planting.  Well, the DNR manages groups of volunteers from TU for labor/volunteer workdays on trout  streams, so why can't they manage workdays from the local  DU and Delta chapters?   Five guys with tractors could do a hella lotta disking in a single day.  It could all be done on a volunteer basis.  If libality issues present, get some probono lawers to draft liability waivers.  I happen to know SEVERAL lawers who also hunt waterfowl, and would love to endevor in something like that.  That could be an easy fix.  Kust get the state to manage those collected funds from hunts.  I don't know any duck hunters that would refuse to pay  ten or fifteen bucks to have a great duck hunt.
> Also, placing more duck boxes for our resident woodies could take place.  All it takes is someone getting local high school woodworking classes to build and donate duck boxes, and they could be emplaced by volunteer groups.  That looks good on the local school for getting involved in conservation efforts, and it looks good on the local conservation chapters and the DNR as well.  All of this could be done at little to no cost.
> And as has been stated above, reducking....oh excuse me....reducing lottery draws and cordoning off resting areas could serve great benefits as well.  A little effort goes a long, long way.





If this effort is taken to improve habitat, then thereneeds to be reform to the rules and protection of thee efforts. Also. There are more productive ways to produce food as stated above. If dikes were managed properly then we could have a lot of food at no cost. Just a thought. It is also higher in protein and more resistant to spoiling longer into the season.


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 2, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Your right, the DNR isn't out there doing it but they are also not out there preventing it from happening. I know it takes money. I would be nice to see the officers they do have working an little more often.



Do you actually know any game wardens? They work plenty and don't get paid near enough.



The Fever said:


> That is not a viable excuse. They have the staffing and the hours, this was neglect. It wasn't a big enough concern in the priorities and that's where these emails will hopefully change that.



How do you know they have the staff and hours? Unless you have seen a budget, that is really jumping to conclusions there.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 2, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Do you actually know any game wardens? They work plenty and don't get paid near enough.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know they have the staff and hours? Unless you have seen a budget, that is really jumping to conclusions there.



I know enough people that work for the DNR, for this area, that tell me all the same thing. Their hands are tied for other reasons besides the ones mentioned. I do agree they do not get paid enough, however there is no reason why there can not be a single warden three times a week for a few hours to check birds, for steel shot, and write a ticket to straighten people out.

Let me add that it is solely my opinion on the matter. I just cant find a reasonable excuse why not...


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 2, 2012)

Reasonable excuse: there are not enough of them, they don't have enough money to fuel their trucks, there is too much ground to cover for the number of officers. Seems understandable to me.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 2, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Reasonable excuse: there are not enough of them, they don't have enough money to fuel their trucks, there is too much ground to cover for the number of officers. Seems understandable to me.




Well I think I have addressed the staff issue, the fuel issue seems odd being as I see them up there every time I am there. Perhaps you are correct, but the issues above could be helped by the assistance by us.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 3, 2012)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Private landowners are not going to get involved for free. Again money.



This is very true but if some land owners who had the means would actually do things that bettered duck hunting on there property they would have no problem leasing that land out and making a decent profit. Duck hunting is big business right now. We should use that to make good hunting and better duck habitat.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 3, 2012)

hoytslanger87 said:


> This is very true but if some land owners who had the means would actually do things that bettered duck hunting on there property they would have no problem leasing that land out and making a decent profit. Duck hunting is big business right now. We should use that to make good hunting and better duck habitat.



This is not a thread about private land. Only ways to focus on fixing the WMA that we have close to us. Your issue addresses an entire state where a much larger pull would be needed to influence that change. I want to focus on a more regional effort.


----------



## waddler (Dec 3, 2012)

general info.

http://warnell.forestry.uga.edu/service/library/c0718/c0718.pdf


http://www.fws.gov/columbiawildlife/MoistSoilReport.pdf

http://digital.library.unt.edu/ark:/67531/metadc5849/m1/11/

ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/WLI/OldOxfordWebsite/Restoration_TechNote/IVF12.pdf


Smartweed:

"Seed production—Excellent seed production is best
the first year after disturbance and may approach
2,000 pounds per acre. Seed production decreases
rapidly in each succeeding year and may be only a few
hundred pounds per acre by the third year after soil
disturbance."


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Then you start to infringe on the Fiirst Amendment, and that won`t happen. I don`t like the folks name off public spots, either, but all you can do is try to educate folks. The less talk the better. I`m a duckhunter too, but I talk about it very little. As for the "cool factor", who cares?



Nick, the guns and equipment you hunt with were made before the word "cool" was invented.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Fever said:


> This is not a thread about private land. Only ways to focus on fixing the WMA that we have close to us. Your issue addresses an entire state where a much larger pull would be needed to influence that change. I want to focus on a more regional effort.


What makes the WMA closest to you more deserving than any other WMA in the state?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Nick, the guns and equipment you hunt with were made before the word "cool" was invented.





I`m tryin` to get a blacksmith to make me a punt gun now.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to get a blacksmith to make me a punt gun now.



Bwahahaha Ive got an old 12 foot wooden boat you can mount it on!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` to get a blacksmith to make me a punt gun now.


 I'm shocked you dont do your own blacksmith'n.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 3, 2012)

illinoishunter77 said:


> What makes the WMA closest to you more deserving than any other WMA in the state?



I think perhaps you took that the wrong way. My WMA is not no more deserving than any other. I think that many WMA's need work. However, the goal of this thread is to fix the WMA in Darien. Make sense? That being said, we need to keep the ideas that flow through this thread directed towards the WMA in Darien. I don't expect everyone to pitch in on this project because it does not effect anyone who doesent use it. However I feel that if we can break ground on this WMA that momentum can be taken across the state to fix the WMA's across Georgia. Also I think it goes without saying that I am more than willing to support any of my fellow duck hunters that are trying to fix their own areas as we must all stand together. If you need help in anything like that just shoot me a PM and I would love to help. This just isnt the place for the discussion of other WMA's. I am sorry for the confusion.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Bwahahaha Ive got an old 12 foot wooden boat you can mount it on!



It was only a matter of time before ole thunder thighs showed up      lol


----------



## andyparm (Dec 3, 2012)

waddler said:


> general info.
> 
> http://warnell.forestry.uga.edu/service/library/c0718/c0718.pdf
> 
> ...



These have some very solid information from what I've read. A lot of the practices discussed are already being used in the Altamaha WMA (loose statement) and a lot of the others can be easily implemented. I don't see how it could be a problem for the DNR to allow some volunteers to burn and disc all of the properties in the WMA (Butler, Champney, Refuge, Rhetts). Even if we can't plant anything, desirable plants will grow back. Very minimal effort for possible large gains in favorable habitat.

Of course, this has been an ongoing discussion on here. Nothing can be done once the season comes in. It has to be something that is put together and scheduled in the Spring/Summer. I have access to several pieces of equipment and I know there has to be several others on here that have the same access. The cost of fuel and our time would be the only expenses. If we can begin discussions with the DNR to do a burn on one (or all) of the properties about 4 months before the beginning of the season then we can disc, let grow, and flood. If it is a complete failure then it's back to the drawing board. If it is a success it becomes a lot easier to get the same efforts in the future.

I'll help in any way I can just let me know. I also know a duck hunting lawyer who would most likely love to help in anyway he can. I'll contact him and see what he thinks.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 3, 2012)

andyparm said:


> These have some very solid information from what I've read. A lot of the practices discussed are already being used in the Altamaha WMA (loose statement) and a lot of the others can be easily implemented. I don't see how it could be a problem for the DNR to allow some volunteers to burn and disc all of the properties in the WMA (Butler, Champney, Refuge, Rhetts). Even if we can't plant anything, desirable plants will grow back. Very minimal effort for possible large gains in favorable habitat.
> 
> Of course, this has been an ongoing discussion on here. Nothing can be done once the season comes in. It has to be something that is put together and scheduled in the Spring/Summer. I have access to several pieces of equipment and I know there has to be several others on here that have the same access. The cost of fuel and our time would be the only expenses. If we can begin discussions with the DNR to do a burn on one (or all) of the properties about 4 months before the beginning of the season then we can disc, let grow, and flood. If it is a complete failure then it's back to the drawing board. If it is a success it becomes a lot easier to get the same efforts in the future.
> 
> I'll help in any way I can just let me know. I also know a duck hunting lawyer who would most likely love to help in anyway he can. I'll contact him and see what he thinks.




I think you and I have the same contact. Thanks for the support. I'll get with you soon on this. I want it to be as organized as possible. I understand we aren't DU but we need to be as professional as possible as to not be discredited as just an angry mob.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you trying to petition the state into doing something or are you trying to arrange volunteers and attempt to do the work yourselves?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

Feve, let me know if y'all end up doin work yourselves. I will come down and lend a hand. Im gonna be down there in JAN of this year so maybe we can get a hunt in. 

TR


----------



## wray912 (Dec 3, 2012)

the wardens also need to work on their duck i.d. skills, and unnamed friend who just started hunting this past season limited out on blue bills and had what he belived to be three ring neck hens got checked...the warden asked to see his birds and cleared him to be legal, it wasnt untill he showed me his birds that i discovered they were bluebill hens and that he was over the limit...i know the wardens that are checking birds might not be duck hunters but if they cant tell the difference in species how are the supposed to uphold the bag laws


----------



## The Fever (Dec 3, 2012)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Are you trying to petition the state into doing something or are you trying to arrange volunteers and attempt to do the work yourselves?



Perhaps both. I'm not going to the state yet. Starting on a regional level and making a show of it. Then supporting them by showing we are offering our help.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Good plan but you know its all going to be kicked back on the money issue.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 3, 2012)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Good plan but you know its all going to be kicked back on the money issue.



i would be willing to pay for a state stamp again if it would be spent on waterfoul and nothing else...possibly even and altamaha stamp?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 3, 2012)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Good plan but you know its all going to be kicked back on the money issue.





wray912 said:


> i would be willing to pay for a state stamp again if it would be spent on waterfoul and nothing else...possibly even and altamaha stamp?



I like the idea of a state stamp.


----------



## Canyon (Dec 3, 2012)

it all boils down to $$$ and DNR doesn't have them.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2012)

*Nothin has changed in GA duck Hunting*

Since I came here in 1978. All the Money we give to these Duck orgs is goin west . The state has a limited budget. We have folks that watch Duck shows and now they are an expert.It is what it is. Be glad we can still go duck huning. Help those that want to hunt. Teach them the right way to do it. good luck to all.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you really think your the first to come up with this idea? Do you ever read any post or topics on this board? I've been trying for years just to buy the seed for certain WMA's and have been shot down every time. This is GEORGIA! Good intentions, but it will not work. I think local Delta and DU chapters have a tough enough time just wanting to put up duck houses!! Until our state adopts some of the Western practices for WMA use for waterfowl then nothing will change. You can have 1,000ac of standing corn and if you don't have any regulations regarding shooting, shells, etc...then what good is it??

Take your time and money and head west!! You'll never look at Georgia hunting the same again. Unless the Flyway's shift, Georgia will never be considered a Waterfowl state.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 3, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Do you really think your the first to come up with this idea? Do you ever read any post or topics on this board? I've been trying for years just to buy the seed for certain WMA's and have been shot down every time. This is GEORGIA! Good intentions, but it will not work. I think local Delta and DU chapters have a tough enough time just wanting to put up duck houses!! Until our state adopts some of the Western practices for WMA use for waterfowl then nothing will change. You can have 1,000ac of standing corn and if you don't have any regulations regarding shooting, shells, etc...then what good is it??
> 
> Take your time and money and head west!! You'll never look at Georgia hunting the same again. Unless the Flyway's shift, Georgia will never be considered a Waterfowl state.



Be that as it may. I will still try. Then I can say I took pride in my state and did what I could to leave it a better place than I found it.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 3, 2012)

Well heck, if you want to leave it a better place, then take your place and your money (that you mentioned in the first sentence) and make it a refuge!! Show DNR all the ducks we get!! There maybe one or two places in Georgia that actually has ducks like out west and can handle 3 day a week shooting. 

You lost me with the pride thing as well. I take pride in my state - just not for waterfowling. Have you ever been out of state hunting?? If not, you really owe it to yourself to try it. I tell you what, I'm looking at two places for next year - one in Arkansas and one in Missouri. If I get in one, I will take you and show you what a real waterfowl state looks like.

About the only thing you could do now is get a petition started to change the laws on certain WMA's. Maybe with 25,000 signatures DNR might listen. Changing laws wouldn't be the problem, ENFORCING them would!!! Good luck.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 3, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Well heck, if you want to leave it a better place, then take your place and your money (that you mentioned in the first sentence) and make it a refuge!! Show DNR all the ducks we get!! There maybe one or two places in Georgia that actually has ducks like out west and can handle 3 day a week shooting.
> 
> You lost me with the pride thing as well. I take pride in my state - just not for waterfowling. Have you ever been out of state hunting?? If not, you really owe it to yourself to try it. I tell you what, I'm looking at two places for next year - one in Arkansas and one in Missouri. If I get in one, I will take you and show you what a real waterfowl state looks like.
> 
> About the only thing you could do now is get a petition started to change the laws on certain WMA's. Maybe with 25,000 signatures DNR might listen. Changing laws wouldn't be the problem, ENFORCING them would!!! Good luck.



Arkansas or Missouri or Louisiana would be great...BUT I for one don't live in any of these states. I did live in Louisiana for about two years and the duck hunting was awesome. 

I'm back in GA now and would love to spend my time and money trying to make the place that I hunt every weekend better. If I could take trips to the MISS flyway every weekend that would also be great. I CANNOT. Since the Altamaha WMA is about 15 minutes from my house I'll be doing most of my hunting there. 

I would never pretend that I believe I will one day be shooting limits every time I go out. This is Georgia. That's not the point. Doing my part to make the place I call home a better place to do the things I love is what it's all about.

I know other people have tried. As a kid I remember listening to my dad rant and rave about the same issues we are discussing now.

Is that going to deter me from trying myself? NO.

Do I take offense to your general negativity towards this thread? YES.

Congrats to you for hunting out of state. One less person to worry about at Rhetts.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 3, 2012)

General Negativity vs Common Sence. Trust me, you can have Rhetts and just about every other open to the public spot in Georgia. I'm just telling you the facts! It's your money and time to do what you want with. I was just stating why not enjoy your time and money killing ducks rather than trying to create a habitat that's not going to work. 

It's not the habitat,location, or the food!! It's the laws and ENFORCEMENT of laws!! Until shell limits (although I'm opposed to them, but they work), quota limits, and time limits are imposed; I'll enjoy my SOWEGA and out of state duck hunting. 

Let me ask this: What is your ultimate goal for Rhetts? If you and you alone could set the rules and regulations, what would it be???


----------



## waddler (Dec 3, 2012)

Andy,

Let the naysayers begone. Go and find you a group of likeminded friends in Glynn County and begin holding monthly cookouts for yourselves and your guests. Organize yourself and get in touch with these folks:

The Metter Advertiser:


"The Duck Conservation Society of Candler County currently has 50 members and maintains 575 wood duck nesting boxes and has achieved an 80 percent usage rate. In six counties of south Georgia, the Duck Conservation Society maintains 1500 wood duck nesting boxes. For more information about the Duck Conservation Society, contact David Beecher, state coordinator, at 912-578-4101 or e-mail him at duckcsociety@pineland.net."

This may not be the endeavor you are interested in, but these folks have already experienced many of the problems you will face. If you want to make a difference, it is going to require the backing of local people and politicians. If you organize your county, I guarantee you will have adjoining counties follow your lead.

With the right people eating your fried fish regularly, avenues will open for you to impact the duck habitat in your area.


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

these problems with DNR and the altamaha area are nothing new. you have to go waaaaay back to find a time where it has been managed properly. probably back to the days where you could build blinds and shoot lead. however, something drastically changed a couple years back. up to about 3 years ago, I could hunt any of the walk in areas on saturday or sunday and maybe there'd be 1 or 2 other groups of hunters in the whole area. the water levels were still messed up and way too deep, there was still very little food around, but we did kill some birds. so what has happened that you have to be out there at 2am on a wednesday to get in a hole and prepare to defend it till sunrise? and you might as well forget it on a weekend unless you're out there at midnight. (or earlier) Social media has had an affect for sure, but we have no one to blame but ourselves for that. is duck hunting a fad? we'll have to see how many more seasons Duck Dynasty is on tv. they have made it cool, but their style of hunting and mine are completely different. I'd bet good money they couldnt come down here and have the success worth having a tv show about. but rest assured, there's a cult following for the duck commanders and you can see it everywhere. 

Now as for getting DNR to let you do anything out there....the answer is NO. I've managed to talk to Mr. Holten after teal season about building a new pullover out there. he said the work that we were wanting to do would be done by his staff....which is about half true after talking to one of the guys that built the pullover. he did explain to me that he's hesitant to let people get out there and do anything because of the "too many chiefs, not enough indians" theory. You get 5 different groups of guys all wanting to do something in the same area, that's 5 different ideas and ways of doing it. he didnt want any issues arising from letting some people do things that they wanted, while telling others they couldnt. DNR has to be the one making improvements, otherwise you get guys who did work on an area, put their time and maybe even $ into it that are goin to be pretty upset when they dont get to hunt that area because everyone else sees the results and will take advantage. and he can't say that those who do the work get to hunt the area, so while everyone on here say's they're ready to work and improve, im betting they're ready to work and improve it they can utilize the results. I know I dont want to go out there and spend hours in the heat discing, planting, cutting, burning, so that some internet scouter can come down 2 days before the opener, claim his spot and hunt that which I worked so hard to create. limit the number of hunters to an area, create a GA duck stamp, and have a strict no - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - DNR law enforcement presence around and hunting will improve.


----------



## ICU2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

apparently the abreviation Bravo Sierra makes me a potty mouth. sorry to all the young innocent minds I've corrupted.....


----------



## wray912 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mark everyone understands ga will never be like ark la nd or any state on the miss flyway, thats not the point of this thread the altamaha will never be like those places bit it could be much better than it is now


----------



## waddler (Dec 3, 2012)

Back about 1970 I went to Rhett's Island for a hunt. After the hunt, one of the DNR guys said we should stay and see the show. We did, and a few minutes after shooting hours, the sky filled with hundreds and hundreds of Mallards. The noise of their arrival was unmistakable and unforgetable.

The DNR guy said they had been up the Altamaha in the bottoms eating acorns and came to Rhett's each night to roost. I am curious if this is still the case.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 4, 2012)

waddler said:


> Andy,
> 
> Let the naysayers begone. Go and find you a group of likeminded friends in Glynn County and begin holding monthly cookouts for yourselves and your guests. Organize yourself and get in touch with these folks:
> 
> ...




I like this info. Great ideas.


----------



## mattuga (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Guys, I am kinda new to the GON forum and have really enjoyed the back and forth between true hunters.  My pops works for a non-profit called the Trust for Public Land and they work with DU and any other major conservation organization in the US to buy property and sell at low cost or give for free to government entities for public access.  I will take a copy of whatever this forum develops and pass it on to someone who maybe can use it as a tool to raise money.  All he does is raise money for guys like us to get more access to more public property.  It was his lifelong dream to work for a company of this cause and who knows what he can do with our ideas. 
GA is never going to match the MS flyway but it won't get any better without efforts like this.  Great thread.  PM me if you would like to chat ideas.  Good luck on the 2nd split to everyone. 
Shaboom!!!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 5, 2012)

I think what I have decided after getting all the feedback is that I want to organize a group of men like yall who are willing to help fix the WMA. Our help will be theirs only if they commit to changing the regulations, enforcing the game laws, and more or less do the things that they ought to be doing. In other words, I will help in the areas the DNR are short to relieve the work load, so the DNR can focus on only a few things and do them effectively.

This process begins with an email bombardment of the area manager. I have, like most of yall, attempted to get answers about DNR but they vary in explanations and none seem uniform or organized. This letter will go to the area manager, and to all of the regional officials also. My hope is that if 9 of the area managers superiors are emailed, and they can see that the purpose was for accountability. Chances are that of the 9 when they are flooded with emails, that they will wonder why we attached them and the WMA manager and will want to make sure they are answered. 

Here is the important part. We must make sure that this is a well organized and supportive email. I feel that the importance of it being a letter of concern and support is crucial to it being received in a way that will positively effect us. I want it to list issues that are fixable, and then offer our support to fix those issues. 

I would also like to get a group of yall together to meet at IHOP or somewhere and sit and discuss these topics prior to sending them. Thank you for all the time yall have taken in reading this thread and contributing. Comments are always welcome. 

Sincerely, 
The Fever


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 5, 2012)

When do you want to meet fever??


----------



## grunter (Dec 5, 2012)

....In the mud....thats how Grunter rolls! ... 

very funny, one day, just know that one day i'll return the favor.

but seriously, when we meeting to discuss this wonderful issues?


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Mark K (Dec 6, 2012)

Andy, I'm still waiting for a response. Please tell me how you would control Rhetts?

Heck fever, you tell me your rules and regulations that would improve it. 

You've been told numerous times that they will not let you do work on a WMA but yet you have this idea of making Rhetts the waterfowl capital of Ga. Please share your knowledge. Is DNR going to play favorites to you just because your e-mails mean more than mine? Is your WMA more important than mine? Please share your knowledge of waterfowling management?


----------



## andyparm (Dec 7, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Andy, I'm still waiting for a response. Please tell me how you would control Rhetts?
> 
> Heck fever, you tell me your rules and regulations that would improve it.
> 
> You've been told numerous times that they will not let you do work on a WMA but yet you have this idea of making Rhetts the waterfowl capital of Ga. Please share your knowledge. Is DNR going to play favorites to you just because your e-mails mean more than mine? Is your WMA more important than mine? Please share your knowledge of waterfowling management?



I never said anything about controlling Rhett's specifically. As far as I'm concerned it can stay like the wild west in there. (I just name dropped Rhett's asking you to keep your negativity in Sylvester). I like the rules and regs as they are for Rhett's on limiting days and hours. I do agree that shells should be limited. I like to shoot as much as the next guy but it can be a bit ridiculous in Rhett's and Champney with sky busting just like anywhere else in the country.

Rhett's is part of the Altamaha WMA (the main area being discussed in this particular thread) and what is good for the rest of the WMA is good for Rhett's. It is hard to do too much with out proper funding for Rhett's because of it's difficulty to access. Champney, Butler, and the refuge along Hwy. 17 are very easily accessible and is where most of the DNR's efforts go. Perfect. I believe that most people's opinion is that the DNR's efforts fall short of what we would like to see accomplished. That's where we step in. Instead of flooding them three days before the season starts, why not let local duck hunters share the work load of cutting, discing, and whatever else needs to be done that is both cost effective and makes the WMA as a whole a more desirable place for wintering waterfowl. Make all of these activities happen long enough before the season starts to allow for numbers of birds to find food and settle in and there you have it. A start.

There are three seperate impoundments in Champney. If all of them are properly managed, the DNR can have a quota for them as well. Not like Butler, but just simply an agent at each gate checking people in until the quota is reached. Of course, with that comes logistical issues. Where do we turn people around who are turned away? Where do we put the check in station? Is there funding to have two more agents at these locations? 

The thread is just to get some ideas bouncing around on how to make improvements to the Altamaha WMA. If you have no interest in this particular WMA feel free to pass on leaving your comments.

Is the DNR going to play favorites? I doubt it.

Is the Altamaha WMA more important than other WMAs? No one ever said that...until now. The Altamaha WMA is the most important piece of public land in Georgia for wintering ducks as well as countless other species of animals. It is probably the most diverse ecosystem that Ga. hunters and outdoorsman have access to. Abandoned rice fields, salt marsh, freshwater swamps, rivers, oxbow lakes, quota hunts, non quota hunts, walk in hunts, boat access only hunts, refuges. It is the winter home to pintails, mallards, teal, wigeon, shovelers, ringnecks, cans, redheads, bluebills, mergansers, buffleheads. I've shot eiders, and black scoters here as well. What else people? 

I am sorry for name dropping on all of this stuff but if you don't already know this information you need to climb out from under your rock.

Are any of these species here in numbers right now? No. I saw a grand total of 25 ducks consisting of 5 teal and 25 mottled ducks while walking the refuge yesterday evening. The mottled ducks are local!! Is the warm weather the reason for this? almost certainly. Does the fact that the land is being poorly managed have a negative affect on bird numbers? almost certainly.

I am not an expert on waterfowl management or an evironmental biologist, but I have been a devoted duck hunter on the Altamaha WMA for 20 years and I have seen it oh so very good and I have seen it really bad. Every year I dread the certainty of poor management. 

If I can do my part to make it better even in a minute way then I will try. If I can kill one more limit per season. If I can simply go to the refuge and watch larger numbers of ducks fly over my head.

There's your answer.

***insert educated responses below***


----------



## The Fever (Dec 7, 2012)

andyparm said:


> I never said anything about controlling Rhett's specifically. As far as I'm concerned it can stay like the wild west in there. (I just name dropped Rhett's asking you to keep your negativity in Sylvester). I like the rules and regs as they are for Rhett's on limiting days and hours. I do agree that shells should be limited. I like to shoot as much as the next guy but it can be a bit ridiculous in Rhett's and Champney with sky busting just like anywhere else in the country.
> 
> Rhett's is part of the Altamaha WMA (the main area being discussed in this particular thread) and what is good for the rest of the WMA is good for Rhett's. It is hard to do too much with out proper funding for Rhett's because of it's difficulty to access. Champney, Butler, and the refuge along Hwy. 17 are very easily accessible and is where most of the DNR's efforts go. Perfect. I believe that most people's opinion is that the DNR's efforts fall short of what we would like to see accomplished. That's where we step in. Instead of flooding them three days before the season starts, why not let local duck hunters share the work load of cutting, discing, and whatever else needs to be done that is both cost effective and makes the WMA as a whole a more desirable place for wintering waterfowl. Make all of these activities happen long enough before the season starts to allow for numbers of birds to find food and settle in and there you have it. A start.
> 
> ...



Wonderfully said. I might add that although you answered all the question that mark asked, and the answers were in posts before his, Mark asked what made this one special or more important. The fact is that there may or may not be better areas to be conserved. The fact of the matter is I have called on duck hunters from MY area, to be positive, supportive of the DNR, and do what we can to help assist the DNR on MY local WMA. I am not asking for anyone who is not involved with the WMA like Mark. I would love to have those peoples support in our email to the DNR since we are all brothers, but I understand if they choose not too. I also believe if we can gain headway on this WMA the momentum can be brought over to other WMA's across Georgia. Mark if you ever need help with your own WMA's in Georgia I would be glad to help in whatever way possible. Thank you for your interest in this thread, and I hope that  Andy and myself have answered your questions.

Sincerely, 
The Feve


----------



## duckmaster14 (Dec 7, 2012)

A Georgia duck stamp sounds like the best idea I have heard yet. Everyone says it comes down to money and overcrowding. Make it $15 more expensive and maybe a few less people would show up and that would be a heck of an influx of cash to the state. 

Fever, 
I live no where near you but I would love to help in any way I could.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 7, 2012)

duckmaster14 said:


> A Georgia duck stamp sounds like the best idea I have heard yet. Everyone says it comes down to money and overcrowding. Make it $15 more expensive and maybe a few less people would show up and that would be a heck of an influx of cash to the state.
> 
> Fever,
> I live no where near you but I would love to help in any way I could.



Awesome ! That what I am talking about. Ill keep you in the loop after the meeting and what we decide. I know for sure if you would participate in emailing the DNR when we draft the email it would be a great start. I also agree with the Georgia Duck Stamp


----------



## The Fever (Dec 7, 2012)

waddler said:


> Andy,
> 
> Let the naysayers begone. Go and find you a group of likeminded friends in Glynn County and begin holding monthly cookouts for yourselves and your guests. Organize yourself and get in touch with these folks:
> 
> ...



I haven emailed David in hopes of gathering information and perhaps we can gain his support in the email venture. Thank you for the information.


----------

